# Will 19" G35 staggered rims fit my 04 Max?



## nastra622 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just bought a set of 05 g35 19" (Ibelieve they are staggered) rims. Will they fit my 04 Max?


----------



## Racingline (Dec 24, 2007)

I know the 30th anniversary 350Z rims will fit so I would assume the G35 rims will as well


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

with the right offset, sure they can fit. but dont you think a staggered set of wheels will look funny on a fwd car?


----------

